# Renting out a room



## chrislad2002 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,

Just after general advice please!!

I have recently moved to Dubai and my company have provided me with a 2 bedroom apartment in Sama Tower on Sheikh Zayed Road, what option do I have if any to rent out the other bedroom? What legalities etc are involved?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

subletting and house sharing are illegal in the UAE. You will notice there are tons of ads in Dubizzle for house shares though


----------



## chrislad2002 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thats where I as confused!!! I had seen a number of adverts talking about house sharing!!! Oh well in general safer not to do so then!!


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

So it's illegal to share a house with a friend? I'm not sure I understand this.

I can understand opposite sex not being allowed to live together but three female work colleagues who want to live together, this too is illegal? 

My tenancy agreement clearly states I am in a room in a shared flat and I still had my alcohol license approved with no problems. I did not realise I had potentially submitted an illegal document.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

chrislad2002 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just after general advice please!!
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

The place your in, laws are structured to scare people more than anything else. There are tons of places where people are sub letting and it is rampant in Dubai.

I have been living in a shared apartment and there is no problem whatsoever.

You should go right ahead....also if you want i do have someone who would be interested! Let me know your asking price.

Cheers


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Sharing an apartment is not illegal surely. Emirates crew share apartments!

I would imagine subletting a room in an apartment you are renting is illegal as you don't actually own the place.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The issue isn't whether it's illegal to rent out your spare room (maybe on paper, but widely done and widely known and is certainly not illegal for people of the same gender to share flats or villas).

The issue is whether your company will allow you to do this. The company has provided you with a flat so presumably the lease is in the company's name, not yours. I'm sure HR's policy is strictly no subletting, even only a room. Of course the company may never find out if you're renting out the spare bedroom but it's a risk you need to take.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Its not illegal to share an apartment. Authorities have said that families sharing a villa poses health hazards (esp. when there were 3-4 families in a villa) and have evicted people doing this (NOT jailed them - and these were low cost and old villas usually).

They have not really taken a stand on apartment sharing. and its not illegal. At worst, if your contract (if you are the one renting an apartment) tells you that sub letting is now allowed, then the landlord will be within his rights to terminate the contract and nt give you back your cheques. However, it is NOT illegal


----------



## NiteBaron (Feb 26, 2013)

In terms of sub-letting a room in a tower block: it is the terms of the tenancy agreement (that you signed) that state no sub-letting. This is the same as in most Short Term Tenancy Agreements in UK. Whilst this is often read to exclude letting a room, the primary intention (in UK) is to avoid you sub-letting the complete abode. 

As you signed the tenancy agreement, if there are any problems (with you or the sub-let occupant) then your landlord can perhaps more easily evict you. Good behaviour needed... 

In the new developments, such as Sama Tower, they will also scrutinise users of the pool/spa facility. Normally they charge a daily fee to external users, including guests of residents. There is a procedure for obtaining approval from the property management company, such that visitors can make free use of the building's pool - by submitting a copy of visitor's passport with a cover letter... Often this is done for visiting family members. 
As the new properties often use a digital key card system (rather than "old style" keys), if you need another keycard then the same approach is needed. Make sure you do this in good time, as it might take a few weeks to turn around.


----------



## NiteBaron (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh, and then there is AirBnB : _helping people sub-let rooms or entire apartments/homes throughout the World!_ )

Not heard of anyone in UAE being reprimanded for hosting via AirBnB. However, in The Netherlands, there has been a clamp down on this service - this is due to NL regulations viewing the setup as unlicensed hotels...


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Digressing slightly on this but a related question. If I rent a room going through dubizzle is there anything I should be aware of or require? e.g. will I get the UAE equivalent of a short-term tenancy agreement?

Many thanks ;-)


----------

